# Does your Golden have a "Quirk"



## cubbysan

Brady will take a toy or stuffed animal in his mouth, stretch out fully frog legged on the ground, and just suck on it, eyes closed. Almost like meditating. He will do this for about 20 minutes straight. Not sure if he is calming his nerves or what, but it seems to relax him.


----------



## moverking

Hello, my name is Sadie and it's been, oh, about 3 hours since my last eyeball


----------



## Nicole74

When Bailey greets you at the door she is extremely vocal and has a lot to say. It's awesome! I love my talking doggie.

Bailey will also eat/tear up paper. I have to make sure I keep the kids homework in a SAFE place! She's already eaten one of my 6 year old's homework sheets. The kitchen table is not a safe place.


----------



## spruce

moverking said:


> Hello, my name is Sadie and it's been, oh, about 3 hours since my last eyeball


what IS the deal with eyeball removal?? my young man goes directly for 'em, removes 'em


----------



## Angel_Kody

cubbysan said:


> Brady will take a toy or stuffed animal in his mouth, stretch out fully frog legged on the ground, and just suck on it, eyes closed. Almost like meditating. He will do this for about 20 minutes straight. Not sure if he is calming his nerves or what, but it seems to relax him.


 
Jester does this too. He also has "nursed" his bed since he was a pup. He actually massages the bed with his front paws (like cats "makin' biscuits"  and then sucks on his bed until it's wet and gross! He almost goes into a trance and seems to find it very comforting...definitely a quirky guy!


----------



## moverking

spruce said:


> what IS the deal with eyeball removal?? my young man goes directly for 'em, removes 'em


I suspect it's so the victim can't identify the perpetrator?


----------



## missmarstar

Angel_Kody said:


> Jester does this too. He also has "nursed" his bed since he was a pup. He actually massages the bed with his front paws (like cats "makin' biscuits"  and then sucks on his bed until it's wet and gross! He almost goes into a trance and seems to find it very comforting...definitely a quirky guy!



that is so sweet!!!


----------



## missmarstar

moverking said:


> Hello, my name is Sadie and it's been, oh, about 3 hours since my last eyeball



What toys are those eyes coming off of? LOL a lot of them look like the same one!!


----------



## moverking

missmarstar said:


> What toys are those eyes coming off of? LOL a lot of them look like the same one!!


It's a pretty big assortment, actually, different brands. There's the slight possibility that I pick the ones with these eyeballs to further her addiction....lol


----------



## missmarstar

moverking said:


> It's a pretty big assortment, actually, different brands. There's the slight possibility that I pick the ones with these eyeballs to further her addiction....lol



You enabler, you!!


----------



## Noey

Noah 
- Likes to "stick his tongue" to things and suck you. He will lick and it sticks for a few minutes. 

- Sucks on his teddy bear, the ears are really gross and he has moved on to the nose. He licks it for about ten minutes and sucks it. He is sad when the bear hits the washer. This bear is almost dead and I can't find a look alike - it's going to be tramatic.

- When he wants something he leans in slighty and touches you with his nose, very gentle, but will sit next to you until you respond

- Has to carry something in his mouth when he greets anyone and talk

- If something different is in his food bowl, he wants you to feed it to him, or he won't eat it.


----------



## Faith's mommy

Faith does obessive licking on things - like the arm of a chair, or on her pillow (yes, she is spoiled rotten, she has her own, real pillow).


----------



## cinnamonteal

Caleb tries to trade for things. It started because our instructor told us to trade him for things that he steals rather than take them out of his mouth. So now if he really wants something, like my sandwich, he'll bring me a toy and drop it at my feet. Then he gets a very expectant look on his face and he waits for me to give up my sandwich. Silly pup!

He also sleeps with his eyes open, on his back, crammed into his crate sideways. 

And when I give him an apple or a tomato, he plays with it before eating it, tossing it and pouncing on it.


----------



## cinnamonteal

Noey said:


> Noah
> 
> - When he wants something he leans in slighty and touches you with his nose, very gentle, but will sit next to you until you respond


That's so cute! :


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

missmarstar said:


> What toys are those eyes coming off of? LOL a lot of them look like the same one!!


That's what I was thinking! And I also think it's creepy that you have a collection of detached eyeballs lying around your house!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Ooh, you should sew them all together and make one giant eyeball toy! Then what would she do??? She wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

moverking said:


> hello, my name is sadie and it's been, oh, about 3 hours since my last eyeball


rofl! Lmao!!!!


----------



## moverking

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> That's what I was thinking! And I also think it's creepy that you have a collection of detached eyeballs lying around your house!


They're not lying around the house! I keep them in a big Mason jar, lololol!
It's almost full



Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Ooh, you should sew them all together and make one giant eyeball toy! Then what would she do??? She wouldn't know where to start!


Now that's an idea! I like it
Actually the eyeball-otomy is her first incision in her de-stuff procedure. After that, we have a toybox full of blind pelts.


----------



## cubbysan

Nicole74 said:


> When Bailey greets you at the door she is extremely vocal and has a lot to say. It's awesome! I love my talking doggie.
> 
> Bailey will also eat/tear up paper. I have to make sure I keep the kids homework in a SAFE place! She's already eaten one of my 6 year old's homework sheets. The kitchen table is not a safe place.


 
Yes, I had actually write one of those "Yes, my dog did eat my homework" notes. We tried taping it all back together...


----------



## Montana's Mommy

moverking said:


> Hello, my name is Sadie and it's been, oh, about 3 hours since my last eyeball


Looks like the eyes from the Geico commercial. This is to funny. Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Bob Dylan

My Bobby would circle his LLBean bed with his favorite toy in his mouth many, many times then kind of fluff and scratch until it was just perfect to put his stuffed animal to bed. Then he would lay on the floor next to it. Oh how I miss my Son, he did this routine almost every night and every night we would laugh hysterically........


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Bob Dylan said:


> My Bobby would circle his LLBean bed with his favorite toy in his mouth many, many times then kind of fluff and scratch until it was just perfect to put his stuffed animal to bed. Then he would lay on the floor next to it. Oh how I miss my Son, he did this routine almost every night and every night we would laugh hysterically........


That is so sweet!


----------



## PB&J

Lily cleans herself like our cats do...she licks her paws, her back, her chest...wherever her tongue can reach! She also lies on the backs of the couches like the cats. Oh, and she barks at the neighbour's hammock...every day...it hasn't moved in 2 months, but she's still convinced it's coming for us so she MUST bark at it to save us.


----------



## z&mom

Z has plenty:
1. she does not like to be crowded, or cuddled. If you get too near her, she moves away. Only people she adores are allowed to be in her personal space.
2. she freezes when she steps into the apartment from outside. She waits till we have cleaned her 4 paws with wet wipes before she unfreezes and moves on.
3. she does not like tight space, she refuses to walk through narrow passageway, or cluttered space.
4. she does not like things out of place. We have to put all our groceries away quickly when we get home otherwise she will moan and groan listlessly at the bags.
5. she loves clean bedsheets. She will wait and watch as we put the clean sheets onto the bed, and jumps onto the bed the moment we are done.
... and many many more...


----------



## z&mom

Another strange one which Koda has also learned from Z... both dogs must lick a foot (anyone's foot within their reach) right after taking a drink of water... Why??!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

LMFAO... all the posts about the eyeballs are killing me, omg. 

When the water thing runs out







...

M2 will knock it down. One will carry the bottom, bowl part and the other will carry the jug part. LOL. 

(That's the size we have. We seriously need to get a bigger one... I refill it at LEAST three times a day. It was fine when it was just Mojo, and he was younger...)


----------



## Bock

Tysen IS a quirk


----------



## maryjean

lol...

ok lets see

Dusty HAS to help. He brings Bob clothes, washrag ect in the morning and helps me take dirty clothes into laundry room...BUT he has to walk over and show Lightning that he is helping before he will bring it to Bob or the laundry room.

When Jake has something Thunder wants...he comes and pokes me in the side until I tell Jake to share...lol...not that Jake does...but it makes Thunder feel better.

Jake has to lay by my feet....kitchen, bedroom, bathroom, computer....it doesn't matter he is by my feet unless he is outside


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

When anyone strokes Willow she always puts her head on the ground and her butt in the air before with her tongue hanging out. 

When I throw a ball for Diesel she tries to cut him off by running into him.

She yips when she wants her dinner and if I ignore her the yips get quieter until she is laying down making sad little noises as if she will die in the next minute if she doesn't get food!

She follows me into the bathroom in the morning to have her teeth cleaned. Every morning without fail she is sat behind me waiting.


----------



## goldensmum

If Reeva has picked something up that she knows she's not supposed to have - usually an ear or leg of a stuffed toy she comes and lays down at my feet and rolls on her back, with just the tip of her tail wagging. If Quinn's got something he legs it to the top left corner of the garden, lays down and stares trying to look innocent


----------



## honeysmum

I posted yes but they are to many to mention.


----------



## Gwen

My golden girl, Becky who is now over the Rainbow Bridge, was absolutely petrified of smooth floors. It didn't matter if they were linoleum, ceramic or wood, she would not walk on them. She would walk on concrete floors.

Beck was ok at my previous home but when we moved, she was in big trouble - ceramic & hardwood with carpet only in the bedrooms. We equipped the kitchen with a very large rug that we named "Becky's Island" and I carried her each evening to the bedroom @ bedtime. I then purchased many rolls of carpet to make pathways for her so she could have her independance.

On occasion, Becky would "Forget" about her quirk, walk out into the middle of a smooth surface & FREEZE!!!! If we weren't right there, we'd hear this horrible whining sound - Beck's on the floor and needs to be rescued. She would be just shaking.

When we travelled, we took the rolls of carpet with us. Not pretty but it worked!

We never knew why she had this quirk?????? but there had to be a reason!

You're going to think that Beck was a very quirky girl & she was. When there was an impending storm, you knew how bad the storm was going to be. She was like a weathergirl but more accurate! She could predict the weather up to 3 days ahead.

If it was a mild storm, Beck would actually cross a tile floor & wrap herself around the toilet. She WOULD NOT MOVE!!

If it was going to be a serious storm, Beck would go downstairs & head to the storage room that was competely underground, no windows, concrete block walls and concrete floors. She would curl up in the corner & be very quiet. You knew that it was time to hunker down & get ready for what was to come. 

In August 2006, a horrible hurricane hit without warning and caused some very serious damage. Becky knew - she had spent three days in the basement before the storm hit!


----------



## GoldenSail

Gwen said:


> Razz jumps on the screen patio door & I CANNOT cure him


Oh geez, I can empathize. Scout has found her own way of telling me she wants to go outside--she gets in the blinds. A good day would be when I only had to pull her head out of them 2-3 times...

She's also on a new track--when out for a walk she will pick up a stick and carry it the whole way around the block.


----------



## Thor0918

After I give Leo a bath I usually put him on the front porch to dry off if it's warm out. He runs along the rails bumping his butt on them. If someone is sitting up there, he does it to them too! My little butt bumper! Well, not so little any more


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

The eyeball thing is the funniest. 

Opus had the good habit of washing her dog dish after every meal. After she finished the food she would get a big drink of water and then return to her dinner dish and proceed to lick. She would repeat the process as often as needed until every bit of flavor had been extracted and the dog dish sparkled.


----------



## Ambesi

This has just started recently, but in the morning when I let Winchester out of his crate he has to go find one of his plush toys (or my son's) to take outside with him when he does his business. It's like he needs a little friend to go to the bathroom with. LOL


----------



## Adriennelane

Lucy is such a creature of habit that as soon as we finish eating supper, she believes we should go outside to play. First we have to blow bubbles for a while and let her jump all over the yard, doing wild acrobatics to catch them. Secondly she cools off in her pool. Then we have to play fetch with her raquetballs, jumping in her pool periodically. Finally, we harness her up and go for a bike ride around the neighborhood. This actually helps her cool down and helps dry her fur from the jumps in the pool. THEN, we're sort of allowed time to do other things because she has taked care of her "things I _have _to do."

Oh, then she's ready to cuddle then go to bed. We know it's cuddle time when she grabs her stuffed basketball and carries it around. She sleeps with it every night.

We're going to have to adjust her schedule soon, because the days are getting shorter, and it will be too dark to play after supper. I always dread that aspect of the changing seasons because she does have these quirks.


----------



## moverking

Bob-N-Tash said:


> The eyeball thing is the funniest.
> 
> Opus had the good habit of washing her dog dish after every meal. After she finished the food she would get a big drink of water and then return to her dinner dish and proceed to lick. She would repeat the process as often as needed until every bit of flavor had been extracted and the dog dish sparkled.


Sadie does this very thing too! I didn't think of it as rinsing...bingo


----------



## goldengirls550

Aubrie carries around her "stuffy" (a stuffed elephant) constantly. It's a security thing for her. When I'm gone at shows (and she doesn't come with me), my parents say she doesn't leave her stuffy alone! Aubrie also does a "Happy Dance" until we get off our street every time we go for a walk. :

Layla makes oinking sounds when she's happy. We often joke that she has no bones. She is the canine contortionist, often twisting herself to get in the middle of everything. :doh: Layla leaps into my arms and likes being in my lap. She's convinced she's still a puppy and I don't let her think otherwise.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Geez, too many to mention!
My Tiny Girl attacks the kitchen garbage bags if you shake one out to put it into the garbage can! You have to turn your back and try to do it real fast or she will get hold of it and rip it up. 
My Toby Dog gently takes your elbow in his mouth and leads you to whatever it is he wants....the door to go outside, the treat drawer, etc. 
The Tito Monster HATES to smell good! If you spray him with doggie cologne, he will go roll and roll and roll any place he can find to get the smell off. But....he does it if he just SEES the bottle of cologne! Or if we spray one of the other dogs!

The eyeball thing sure made me laugh!


----------



## goldengirls550

Haha. The eyeball picture was TOO funny!


----------



## grrrick

Our girl used to bring something upstairs with her every night at bed time. EVERY night. It was usually a shoe. If she couldn't find a shoe, she would look for the TV remote, which drove us nuts because the next day we couldn't find it. It got to the point that I would purposely leave a shoe out when I went to bed so that she would have something to carry. If she couldn't find anything, which was rare, she would walk around and cry until she found something or until I gave her something to carry.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Natasha would never settle down with a kong and lick out the contents, not even when I've tried using something soft and sticky like peanut butter. Instead she had a rather heavy handed technique that worked for her time after time. Tasha throws the kong around until something falls out. And eventually something does. 

Because this technique proved to be successful on her first try, and was reinforced on many occasions after that, she has no interest in trying any other method to get the goodies out of the Kong.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Molly has a few that I like very much! 

When we come home she greets us by shaking her paw up and down with her ears really low and her but wiggling like crazy!  I love it! 

Her other way of greeting is by taking her blanket in her mouth and whining until we pay attention to her! : And at night, when she's really tired she'll nurse her blanket and fall asleep with it in her mouth. What a big baby!


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem

Ruby has her things for sure.

1) At 2 1/2 she still chases her tail
2) Since the day we brought her home she has liked to hold hands, or hand and paw as it were. If you sit on the floor with her she sits nice and tall and gives you a paw. She'll then just sit there with her paw in your hand, staring lovingly into your eyes, with an occasional shy glance around the room. If you let go, she'll offer the paw again. She's so content to just hold hands
3) When we're not home she gathers a piece of clothing that belongs to each member of the family and cuddles them. She usually invades the hampers to get these.
4) Always brings a "gift" to people arriving at the door. Often a shoe, or a slobbery plush toy.
5) Fear of odd things when they first arrive, like a rocking horse, snowman display, garbage cans, open umbrellas drying on the ground. She passes them with as much distance as possible, quickly, and without taking her eye of them. 
6) My personal favorite...If someone approaches our door at night, she lets out a growl, trying to sound tough, then will run and literally hide behind my legs. Nice guard dog she is. 

That's my girl!


----------



## RoxyNoodle

Fred's been really vocal - even when I first met him at 3 weeks old - but especially so when greeting him. 

Morning routine - when you come down stairs he's got to hold something of you or your clothing whilst making this like chewbacca sound! Hand, dressing gown cord anything! 

When we've been out in the day he absolutely barks his head off when we come home so we learnt to give him a job to divert his attention. We now give him a piece of junk mail to hold and off he trots round the house, occasionally presenting this little piece of paper to us, humming away and, joy of all joys, not barking anymore.


----------



## MillysMom

Milly gets mad if she doesn't get on the bed in the morning. She also is very vocal before breakfast - I don't think it is as much to do with wanting her food, as her way of saying "Good morning! Time to wake up! Time to wake up! Time to wake up!"


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I just thought of this one this morning after I watched Gus do it--he likes to "make the bed" for us. In the mornings usually (but really any time the mood strikes him), Gus will jump up on our bed, stick his nose under the pillows, and flip them till they fall off the bed. Then he does the same thing with the blankets; he runs and dives face first under the blankets and scoots around till he's pushed them all off the bed. He's always very proud of how well he makes the bed!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

What a great post!! Gave me a good smile ;-)

Sienna has many, but what comes to mind is:

She is our paper shredder, she gets all excited if she sees a crumpled up piece somewhere or we have left a paper towel on the counter. She ate our new phone receipts, so we had a difficult time getting our rebate-the Verizon store thought this was hysterical.

She has to grab a toy or have something in her mouth to greet you and her whole body wags. A twist on this is that if she feels you are not paying attention to her (which is all the time) she goes and finds something she shouldn't have and comes to show it to me. Then the chase is on.

But the funniest thing is when we play "fetch" She always waits for you to throw TWO tennis balls and she runs back and has to go UNDER something! It's really weird- usually it's our adirondack chairs, she scoots under them to hide, but is at attention and waiting and practically knocks everything to pieces to get back out and chase the ball again. :


----------



## LaineysMama

Lainey does her version of the sucking thing - she has several toys that are basically stuffed balls, but the look like a frog and monkey, so we call them "froggy ball" and "monkey ball"...anyway, she will pick one up and lay down with it in her mouth and basically just hold it gently in her mouth and fall asleep with it there...in fact she pretty much does this like a toddler when it's time to settle down - we say "go get froggy" and she does, comes to bed, and settles down. if she can't find froggy or monkey, she paces and whines until we help her find one!


----------



## heartofgold

Scout makes a Chewbacca sound when she is really excited and wants your attention. 
She also rubs her rump on your knee when she wants it scratched. 
She brings me my shoes constantly, I don't know if it's her idea of a peace offering, or she wants to go on a walk, or maybe she thinks my feet are cold. As long as she doesn't chew them up I guess it's cool.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Don't they all? lol


----------



## Lucky's mom

Since we have moved into a rural setting Lucky has developed a rather frustrating quirk.

When I take him out on leash...in past he was walk,walk, walk...wanting to get somewhere.

Now he stands.......and sniffs....smells....snorts.... and doesn't move. I wait and wait. But still he stands, turning his nose to the wind smelling.

When I can wait no more (I'm bored...I don't smell anything) and tug on his leash to spur him on, he plants his legs apart like a mule, glues his feet to the ground and refuses to move. He smells, sniffs, snorts......

I've tried pulling him but it turns into a woman and a mule refusing to budge. So I do some quiet ranting and he finally moves on. But when we go to a new area of the yard...it all starts over.

Here we have so many smells he didn't experience before...racoon, skunk, deer opossom....


----------



## jimla

Roxy jumps up and bites reflections on the wall.

Jim


----------



## hultizvad

I actually do rotate. Ike does become finicky after he's been on a food for awhile, so I rotate between 2 kibble and 1 dehydrated raw.

Sam was on 1 kibble and did fine. No allergy issues nor was he finicky.


I have three dog I like them


----------



## tippykayak

I love that nobody has a quirkless dog.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Bump da bump bump da bump bump da bee bump...

Sometimes I feel like, somebodies watching meeeee.....



moverking said:


> Hello, my name is Sadie and it's been, oh, about 3 hours since my last eyeball


----------



## esSJay

Molson has a ton that I won't be able to think of now but the ones that come to mind are:

Whenever I am at the computer desk he jumps onto the fireplace ledge right beside it, and then climbs into my lap for me to give him a hug. If I move to the couch, he jumps up beside me to get a hug. If I move to the floor he jumps in my lap for a hug. But he won't let me hug him in bed!

When we get home from work he brings every shoe one at a time from the entrance to our feet. When he's done bringing the ones we left "loose" infront of the door, he breaks into the closet and starts bringing out our other pairs.


----------



## Iluvmygoldens

The eyeballs are THE funniest - just trying to imagine them in a big jar LOL!! Sooo, are they on the kitchen counter or on the coffee table?

Chaos, our recently departed golden, was pretty much quirk free, but not to worry, cause Bear makes up for it. He LOVES laundry, not eating it, just carrying it around - brings it to you with this look - nose pointing down, eyeballs looking up - with the eyebrows that move like Groucho Marx. The most expressive look I've ever seen on a dog.

He loves balls - to the point he is OCD - 3 in the mouth is the ultimate goal - picture a smiley face with 3 flourescent balls - absolutely hilarious. He won't ever let them go - I jokingly say he is a receiver not a retreiver  

Oh, and my personal favorite - He goes nuts whenever he sees a dog or another animal on TV. Runs up to the cabinet, stands on his hind legs, and barks like he is going to guard us or he has a new friend. 

Actually, now that I think about it - he is THE quirkiest dog I've ever known - too many quirks to list here - but I wouldn't trade him for the world!! 










Just gotta love goldens & their quirks!!


----------



## Pudden

Gwen said:


> *Does your Golden have a "Quirk"*


yes. she has me.


----------



## Daisybones

When Hudson has something in his mouth that he KNOWS he is not supposed to have (like the remote control) he will hunt me down where ever I am just to make sure I see him. It's like he is tattling on himself. He will just stand there with the sweetest look on his face.


----------



## Goldenmomma

Scotty will toss his toy at me if I stop throwing it. Sully acts like a bucking bronco in my Queen Anne chair. She stands it, puts her head down, and jumps up and down. Very funny!


----------



## LibertyME

moverking said:


> Hello, my name is Sadie and it's been, oh, about 3 hours since my last eyeball


Maribeth this picture cracks me up!
But Im not sure who has the quirk..Sadie for ripping them off or you for collecting them!


----------



## Cheryl and buddy

Mine shakes his head to make his collar rattle whenever he wants my attention.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

LibertyME said:


> Maribeth this picture cracks me up!
> But Im not sure who has the quirk..Sadie for ripping them off or you for collecting them!


My thoughts exactly. I see a "Golden Owner Quirks" thread in the near future. :

Oakly has pretty normal golden quirks but Caue is full of them. He howls like a coyote when he hears a siren. Sometimes I can't even hear a siren and he will be outside howling. He also insists that after he has had his supper and has gone outside and come back inside it is time for him to lick my face obsesively. After I've let him inside he will follow me to my recliner. For self protection I take off my glasses, make him sit/stay. Then I slowly sit down making sure this wound spring at my feet holds his sit/stay. The second I hit the "recline" button he leaps onto my chest and lays down with his paws on my shoulders and licks my face with incredible gusto until I tell him enough.


----------



## dellie_4eva

angel has three that i can think of now

1. she has to lick around her bowl before she starts eating, without fail everytime her bowl going down

2. she has to sniff where ever our male dog has been ( a sheltie) when he gets up, she will get straight up sniff where he was and lay back down where she was to start with

3. she takes her balls or toys and put in the middle of the floor then she will lump herself down and roll all over them, she will do this for about 10-15 min at a time.


----------



## hoop4321

this is a fun thread 

Libby has the eyeball thing as well. I have thrown them away, but now your picture has made me wish i would have kept them.
She likes to shred paper into the tiniest bits, if only they were the things that needed shredding!
When she is super happy, like being in the middle of our bed she makes the weirdest noises...like a pig.
When we come home, after we have said no jumping repeatedly she spins around in a circle like a bucking bronco...too cute.
When we say no, and she knows we mean it, she gives us the most pitiful look and sighs deeply.

She makes my day, so many times a day. We love her so much.


----------



## Jemma's Mum

jemma is always rolling around on her back & she will suddenly thrust both her back legs straight up in the air. Looks very funny!


----------



## Bozema

Bo jumps over doormats. He will NOT step on one. EVER. I have to have the door open wide enough for him to jump over the doormat.


----------



## Fetchtheball

1. If he's bored, Harley will amuse himself by dropping balls down the basement stairs. He fetches the ball back up the stairs, then drops the ball back down the stairs and back up over and over.
2. Harley likes to roll upside down and kicks his back legs up and down just like he's pedalling a bike.


----------



## Charlie_2212

Saturn makes a very interesting vocal noise! I'll post a video. 

It's not really describable it's unique and I've never heard another dog do it :S.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGxCUIXufTA

Symbah doesn't really have a quirk that I can think of hm.


----------



## mm03gn

Hmmm....this could take a while...

Bailey:
- At the park, if she happens to be the first to get the ball, she will grab it, run to the nearest patch of grass...drop the ball and then shoulder-bomb the ground, right ON the ball and then rolls around on her back with the ball under her. Sometimes we can convince Burg to go steal it while she is doing this - so we don't have to go all the way over to her 
- When she has managed to get something she shouldn't have (my mitten, for example) she will walk into the room where I am, lock eyes with me, and then try to go in the other room....as if to say "I have this here, not sure if you want me to destroy it...but if you don't take it away from me, I WILL!" 
- She is obsessed with making sure she has licked Burg's dinner bowl CLEAN before she finishes her own dinner. She will wait for Burg to finish, and then she will go over and lick all of Burgs slobber up and then resume her own dinner...
- When someone comes over who she really really loves...she will instantly throw herself on her back and start whining so loudly, you would think she was hurt!! But you quickly realize she is just verrrrry happy!!

And Bailey actually has less quirks than Burgundy...where do I even begin with that one???

- At any given time on a walk, she will decide she wants to take a break, and plant her feet...so we say "break time" and all stop for a minute.
- She pees probably 10 times on a walk. We realize half of the time (probably more) she is just pretending to do so. We don't like her walking on peoples lawns, and she loves to...and she knows she is only allowed to when she is going to the bathroom...
- However, she has no problem squatting to take a CRAP in the MIDDLE OF THE ROAD. I have never seen another dog so nonchalant about where she does her business.
- At the park, once she gets the ball - she always always always tries to bring it to me as a "gift" - mind you, I never take it from her, and I'm never the one who throws it for her, but she tries to give it to me every time nonetheless...
- She eats ON our bed (DH's fault - NOT mine) - During the day/evening, our entire bed is covered with about 5 fleece blankets that are "dog blankets" so it's not as gross as you might think...but still is sorta...
- After she is done eating...she will rub her face on the fleece blankets for about 3 minutes, we assume she is "washing" her face?
- If we are petting her, and we stop, she will cry, as if she is in pain...

Wow...I have some really weird dogs...BUT they are the most wonderful, amazing dogs in the entire world, and I wouldn't change a thing about them!!!!


----------



## esSJay

Fetchtheball said:


> 1. If he's bored, Harley will amuse himself by dropping balls down the basement stairs. He fetches the ball back up the stairs, then drops the ball back down the stairs and back up over and over.


LOL Skoker does this too. At least he knows how to entertain himself!


----------



## esSJay

mm03gn said:


> - When she has managed to get something she shouldn't have (my mitten, for example) she will walk into the room where I am, lock eyes with me, and then try to go in the other room....as if to say "I have this here, not sure if you want me to destroy it...but if you don't take it away from me, I WILL!"


LOL!!



mm03gn said:


> - However, she has no problem squatting to take a CRAP in the MIDDLE OF THE ROAD. I have never seen another dog so nonchalant about where she does her business.


Wow, no shame eh? lol!


----------



## tessalover

My golden Tessa has 2 big quirks that come to the top of my head. One is when she is really tired she will lick the blankets on my bed or a piece of my clothing and then go to sleep, but the thing she licked is literally DRENCHED! She has even go so far as to chew a couple pair of my pajam pants, but hasn't ripped my bedding yet. And one other quirk she has wich is so cute is that when she lays down on the floor especially hard wood floor she will take her back legs and spread them out beside her. Once my Grand-mother was watching my dog for the night when we went away and forgot Tessa did that and thought something was wrong with her and called me on my call and told me what she was doing and I was like she's fine she always does that. She jsut thought it looked really odd. lol.


----------



## Laurie

Reno doesn't seem to have any quirks that are easily identifiable.....

Austin.....I swear he's going to talk one day. When he's in a different room than we are, he makes the funniest noises..little barks and whines. We always talk back to him and the more we do, the louder he gets. Another one.....when I'm working in my office at home, he seems to know when it's time for his walk and he brings me my shoes...not always a matching pair and if I don't respond to him right away, I can easily have 4 pairs of shoes in my office within minutes. 

Another of Austin's....when it's time for breakfast or supper...he does the funniest little dance. He jumps, shakes his head and does a little twist (but he does not get until he sits and minds his manners).

Lincoln.....he ALWAYS has to have something in his mouth...when he goes to bed, wakes up, goes outside..... His favorite thing is his Occy (octopus)...it's a stuffed toy with legs. We've got 4 of them around the house. He also makes chewbacca noises when he gets excited and wiggles his bum.


----------



## jlgottschall

Well, Toby is afraid of any kind of stuffed cows. I've got a hand puppet cow, a cow that moo's, a cow you can slip a water bottle into (he LOVES water bottles!), and a couple regular stuffed cow. When I pull them out, he will promptly leave the area. My last male Golden loved cows and would gently pluck off all the head hair. On the other hand, Toby is obsessed with Crocs. If I am wearing them while seated, he will try to pull them off my feet. It pretty much the first thing he brings me in the morning.

Now Hayley (13.5 yo) does something very odd. Every night after her frozen treat (Frosty Paw, etc), she will pick up either a small stuffed Golden or Lab and walk around the house whining and squeaking. The odd part is this. It started the day she was taken from her litter. That was almost 10 years ago. She didn't do it before she had the litter. She will always grab the stuffed Golden/Lab (which happen to be the size of a 3-4 week old puppy) by the neck side. It probably started off as some type of mourning and now is habit. She does it almost every night.

Janice


----------



## Luci

- Lucy chases her tail... a lot... I've never seen a dog chase their tail as much as she does

- She loves to rip paper to bits too

- If you're sitting on a chair (i.e. the computer chair), she'll climb up and snuggle across your lap. 

- She's very food oriented. When she's sitting there waiting for you to give her the treat, if she's really focused on you, she'll move her bottom lip like she's imagining eating it already. Just a little. You have to really watch for it though! That never fails to make me laugh. 

- She would LOVE to take a shower with us every morning if we let her. She comes and noses the shower curtain. She jumps into bath tubs when no ones in them to investigate just because.


----------



## Muddypaws

Darby has to walk me to bed every night. 

He also will "zone out", he will lay down in the middle of the living room with a soft toy in his mouth and just zone out. You have to give him a shake to snap him out of it. 

Kirby has to carry a towel when she is excited, happy or anxious. She will pull a towel form the rack and carry it around. Kirby also paces, either around the stair case (we have an open floor plan) or back and forth. She has since she was a puppy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Quiz has two poop-related quirks:

He *always* spins before pooping, and whenever possible, he seems to like to poop on an elevated surface. He'll back up onto the leaves/branches of a bush and poop there.


----------



## Pudden

FlyingQuizini said:


> Quiz has two poop-related quirks:
> 
> He *always* spins before pooping, and whenever possible, he seems to like to poop on an elevated surface. He'll back up onto the leaves/branches of a bush and poop there.


our neighbor's dog and Pudden's best friend Garp does that. He's a little fuzzy guy. He backs into a bush and hangs his turd into the branches like Xmas tree ornaments. 

Then in spring, after the snow melts, his dried turds are all around 5 feet high in the bushes. People are VERY impressed when we explain that little Garp put them there. Responses range from, "wow - I didn't know dogs can climb" to "he must be the biggest great dane ever."

that's Garp w. Pudden in the pic below


----------



## tippykayak

I love that there are 85 votes in the poll, and there are no quirkless Goldens.


----------



## C's Mom

Whenever he is nervous, especially when meeting people, Cocasse with scratch his neck/collar. He never does this any other time and it is decreasing now but I always know when he's nervous and wants to go.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Duke bites his back nails. You can literally hear him do it. And, when someone said the "g" word (good-bye) he will "attack" them. He will plant his butt outside and refuse to budge. If I or Dee stay up for whatever reason, he'll bark at the one in bed to go get the other.


----------



## Goldenmomma

Brady will take a toy or stuffed animal in his mouth, stretch out fully frog legged on the ground, and just suck on it, eyes closed. Almost like meditating. He will do this for about 20 minutes straight. Not sure if he is calming his nerves or what, but it seems to relax him. 
__________________
Sorry, but this is funny and sweet! Tell me that you have this taped. What an angel!

Sully is a toilet paper roll killer. Not sure what they ever did to her, but she must destroy them all.
Scotty is happy playing fetch, whether I throw the toy or he throws it himself.
Susie insists on telling me her entire day the moment I want in the door.
And, Miley (granddog) nips at the goldens like a monkey picking bugs. Not sure why, but my dogs don't have bugs! Huh, a coincidence? They do, however, have tiny mats beginning by their ears.


----------



## sameli102

Tilley gathers the 3 metal dog dishes after everyone eats...think I'll try to train her to stack them too, then she can truly be my poor Cinderella who didn't get to go to training class. Sometimes she makes a mistake though and tries to bring one with water in it.:no:

Parker has started training classes and when told the down command he gets so excited that he knows what I want that he throws both front legs up and slams to the floor, always gives that added drama. 
He also goes under the bed at night and then gets stuck and once he's sure everyone is sound asleep he starts thrashing about and I have to get up and grab his feet and slide him out, at which time he rolls over on his back for a belly rub. Every night.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie always has to carry something. When we walk, she carries her water bottle...she carries the mail, and LOVES to deliver magazines to my hubby.


----------



## Willow52

Hank sucks on the nose of his stuffed devil. As some described upthread, it's like he's in a trance. He disemboweled devil this past weekend, I tried re-stuffing and sewing him up but within 10 minutes he was "dead".


----------



## Ranger

Ranger is obsessed with people carrying paper. He used to take shred any paper laying around and then I taught him to "deliver" file folders at work. Now whenever he sees anyone holding anything paper related, he runs over and sits in front of them. If they don't "offer" him the paper, he will very gently try to take it away from them. When we were at the petstore around Christmas, a lady had a list of everything she needed to buy and Ranger sat in front of her wagging his tail like crazy. I had to explain what he was doing because he kept trying to take the paper from her. The lady was so nice, she gave him the paper and he very proudly carried it to me. I took it, gave it back to him, and he carried it back over to her. Now whenever we go to the petstore they give him paper to deliver to other people. He loves his job!


----------



## mikeynote

Hazel likes to strip the fuzz of of tennis balls.


----------



## Jason.Grosso

Hah! Funny that you say that Mikey. Harley has some odd obsession with stripping the fuzz off tennis balls too. She will honestly "skin" a tennis ball in a few minutes given the chance. She also stalks the cat. She will slowly creep up behind him like a cat stalking a mouse....and then pounce. I kinda feel bad for the cat as he is a mere 12lbs and Harley is 65lbs, but he holds his own. Harly also has an obsession with large organic carrots. They are like crack to her.


----------



## Jleway

OMGosh! Lady likes to take the outer coating, fuzzy stuff off of her tennis balls too, but then she likes to eat them!!!! IDK! She just did this a few days ago! She always stripped them down to the rubber, but never ate them! She must have a new faddish!


----------



## Cari

When we go on walks through my college campus we pass a lifesize lioness statue and Yukon always sends a growl her way as to warn her not to move (and she has respectfully obeyed this request LOL)

Yukon also loves socks. He doesn't tear them up but he will bring them to you when you get home or to guests as if you offer a little gift! He will go through an entire pile of laundry to find the socks; nothing else. And he likes clean ones too. I should get him some of his own.

He also brings me his food bowl at the times I usually feed him and he will bring me his leash. I didn't teach him either (on purpose anyways) He has probably just learned to relate those objects to events he likes; eating and going for walks on campus to see his lioness!


----------



## Brave

Bear loves to show me where he poo'ed. He'll race around and them as soon as I get the pooper scooper, he's pointing out exactly where he pooped. He's my poop hunter. hahahahaha!


----------



## Sivin

Cara generally leaves one pellet of her meal in the food dish. We have no idea why!


----------



## Becker

Coach is a toy hoarder. He hates having toys spread out in a room so he collects them until they're all in one place then continues his play time.

He also is obsessively tidy while eating (not that I'm complaining!) He has to eat any food that spills out of his bowl before eating the rest. 

Looking at those two things together perhaps I have a puppy with OCD..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

Becker said:


> Coach is a toy hoarder. He hates having toys spread out in a room so he collects them until they're all in one place then continues his play time.
> 
> He also is obsessively tidy while eating (not that I'm complaining!) He has to eat any food that spills out of his bowl before eating the rest.
> 
> Looking at those two things together perhaps I have a puppy with OCD..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Clearly lots of distance in bloodlines between your GR and mine!

Bogey believes stuffed toys are only wrappers. The toy is inside (the fluffy white stuffing), and once accessed should be spread out as far and wide as possible. But that is only after the 1. tags, and 2. eyeballs have been removed.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Okay, I couldn't think of anything for awhile but I made the mistake of looking in the backseat of my car. Every time we go out to the car, Maddie has to find a stick, usually something significant, not some little twig. 

These sticks get dragged into the car, some have been pretty difficult for her to manage to get in. Today's was wider than the gap between the backseat and the front seat. It broke off in the process of her getting ensconced in the car. 

There is quite the collection of stick debris now. I have to pick up some friends for a conference this week, so I will need to remove her carefully collected hoard.


----------



## Daisylove

*Dry wall*

My girl Daisy literally eats the house.....she LOVE drywall and has chewed several holes in our walls. I tried to patch the holes but before I knew it she was licking the patch mud off of the wall. She even chewed a hole in the wall while INSIDE her kennel. Silly dog! Hard to remind my husband that in a few years all of these holes will be funny.


----------



## KeaColorado

Bahahaha, the eyeballs crack me up. Kea likes to play with matching sets of toys. Example: She has this platypus with plush eggs inside. She removes all of the eggs and plays with them together. One in the mouth and one being batted with each paw. She'll do the same thing with tennis balls and her white plush wooly balls. As I'm typing this, I'm realizing how hilarious it must be when we say "Kea, go get your wooly balls." It's never an egg, a tennis ball and a wooly ball. The set has to match. Too funny. For Christmas, my parents got her a plush stump with 3 plush squirrels in it. Best. Present. Ever.


----------



## mudEpawz

Chloe won't poop in her own backyard. She has no problem defecating on our neighbours lawn, my friends backyard and definitely the park… but our backyard is off limits.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Slater grabs any random toy from the toy box. Brings it to you and then starts growling. He growls until you grab it then he wants to play tug. The harder you pull the more he growls but if you let go he pokes you with the toy until the cycle completes. Grrrr


----------



## Hawks

Finlay LOVES paper towels. He will not eat them, just tear them into tiny pieces, and leave the mess for us to pick up. He will actually sit right next to whoever has a paper towel in-hand, and wait until that person bunches it up and throws it for him. 

He also makes the cutest grunting noises. He usually does it when we feed him a treat, or when he gets cuddly and wants to have his ears rubbed. It's almost as if he is talking to us. So funny


----------



## MyLady Heidi

My puppies are 6 month old sisters, my Bailee loves to run and find anything to show you when anyone comes to the house. My Kymber loves to sleep in our bed, pressed up against the wall and will be panting her head off but refuses to get down. If I drag her off the bed she will sit on the floor and just stare at my boyfriend until he can't take it anymore. Half the time we have to sleep with the window open freezing to death only so Kymber can sleep on the bed and not pant.


----------



## KenL

All four of my boys have passed away, but my dog Max was a quirky character. We adopted Max through a rescue group as an adult.
I don't know what his previous owners taught him but Max was very afraid of the sound of someone passing gas.

As soon as he heard the sound he would run and hide.

Living with three other Goldens and two humans, this kept Max "beating feet" on a fairly regular basis.

The funniest thing was when Max was gassy himself. No matter where he hid, he just couldn't get away from what was scaring him.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Bella HATES to step where many other dogs have pottied. We go to do shows, and there are usually only so many places a dog can "go" at the show site, or at the hotel. She will tip toe as lightly as she can and try to get away from that area as quickly as possible. She refuses to stop and use that area ~ heaven forbid! "Ewwwww", she says, "too many have peed here and it is just too gross mom. Get me outta here!" This coming from a dog that can roll on a maggot invested dead animal! Or race through a stagnant stinky pond with glee! Goofy Girl! She isn't terribly fond of dog parks either, for that reason.


----------



## lilcheeser

This is apparently somewhat common but my dog is a total badass whenever somebody is coming to the door. Tail erect, growling, barking, etc... but as soon as they come in it's tail wagging and he will go bring them a toy. I just don't get why he's so concerned/territorial until they are actually in his territory...


----------



## Wendy427

*Renny's quirk*

Renny has the cutest quirk: whenever he lays down and curls up, his paws are interlaced, similar to how a person's fingers look when interlaced. (Yeah, I know, I pic would be helpful, but I don't have a digital phone :uhoh: )


----------



## Ranger

Ranger always takes people's shoes when they come to the door. Or my shoes, if he's excited. Or any shoe he can find. He either scatters them all over the living room floor OR takes them to bed and curls up with them.

He also found a neck pillow and now carries it around with him everywhere. The weird thing is that he is a known-stuffie destroyer but the never destroys the pillow. 

The WEIRDEST thing?? He actually uses the neck pillow as...a neck pillow. He carries it around, puts it on the ground, and lays his head on it.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

Newman is obsessed with clothing hangers. He'll walk around with one around his middle like its nothing lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Kuyani loves to collect the toys and bones from throughout the house. He steals from our two rotties, cat toys, cardboard and loose paper. He then goes into our living room (which the two rotts are not allowed in) and deposits all the goodies there. He then lays there with his stash and thumps his tail when you find him to redistribute the toys  My mother calls him a hoarder haha!


----------



## Tuco

Tyco eats my ghee lamps


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC

When Champ greets us when we come home, he whines like a baby, and gives us many kisses and then a puts a piece of our clothing in his mouth, while whining. My husband has starting making whining noises too when Champ does it, and it's so cute because my husband and Champ end up whining at each other. Literally one whines, then the other whines, and it goes back and forth until I tell them enough haha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

Hunter loves ice cubes. Every time he hears the freezer open and barrels into the kitchen and sits "pretty" waiting for an ice cube. He then plays hockey with it for about 5 minutes before crushing it. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lgnutah

After I offer Brooks peanut butter on a spoon he will always lick his forearm. At first I thought some peanut butter flicked onto his forearm so started giving it to him in a way that it could not get on his forearm---but he still licks his forearm after he eats peanut butter. Quirky


----------



## starshine

Pinja would run and steal Bevan's tennis ball ... run away .. drop it and roll over it again and again so that poor Bevan can't get to the ball  ... she does the roll over thing with anything she can get a hold on.. sticks, balls, kongs or our clothes ....


----------



## Hina

she's 10 weeks and might be too young, but she likes to chew on things with tassels and likes chasing after the broom or rake. when I clean with paper towels, she tries to catch it and bite. she also loves grass, leaves and twigs.


----------



## Wafer1141

We have a leaky faucet in our tub. When Ryder gets done eating his food, done chewing his bone, or just when he's thirsty he will walk right past his water bowl and go to the bathroom to get a drink of water. He leans over the edge of the tub and licks the faucet. We used to keep the bathroom door shut to confine him but now we leave it open just in case he's thirsty  we just have to keep the lid to the toilet closed so he doesn't get any other ideas.


----------



## kelsey2664

Oscar is afraid of bubbles, haha. We often blow bubbles with my boyfriends daughter as a part of her Conductive Education therapy, and that's about the only time that Oscar isn't right by our side, lol. 

As well, Oscar won't sleep in the bed if my boyfriend is there, but if my bf gets up during the night or when he goes to work in the morning Oscar hops up in the bed and steals his spot :


----------



## Mos20

My Nugget likes paper too. Any crumpled up peice of paper, napkin, etc. she's wants it and they she will rip to tiny peices and spit each piece out to the side. She won't eat any of it. She makes a mess of course but she enjoys so much I let her do it. She also likes to rub he whole body up and down the couch, similar to cat.


----------



## elly

Chester runs up stairs and lays at the top looking down when we all sit down to eat  He always gets up and runs into a room when the stair gate is moved from the stairs as if it's going to attack him! :doh: I'd love to know what goes through their minds at times! :uhoh:


----------



## EmmaandMoose

Moose rarely plays with the stuffed animals scattered around the house. Instead, he will grab one, lay down and put his head on the stuffed animal.
Emma is only happy if she is laying on someone's feet.


----------



## Katduf

Bear hunts out underwear and snaps the back string. He only likes the ones that cost over $25. I now buy from the supermarket rather than lingerie stores :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

My Golden IS a quirk


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

LOL. So is Maddie.


----------



## AnnieC

She loves to push the bathroom door open and visit me when I have to pee. Sigh... honestly.. how do you not love a golden!


----------



## Mjpar72

Grace bumps her head into the doggy door about 5-10 times before she pushes though it to go out. Coming in she does not hesitate.


----------



## courtney550

Yes! Butterscotch always rubs against our hallway wall as we go in and out for walks haha. He just casually strolls against the wall as he walks. Maybe he likes the smooth, cold feeling of it?


----------



## goldenbella5

When Bella gets stuffed animals, she goes straight for the head and literally rips it off in less than five minutes.


----------



## HubbleTanner

Oh gosh where to begin? Tanner, my 7 yr old golden, puts his paw on you continuously to get attention, but won't keep eye contact. Almost like he's ashamed. It's so adorable. He also, always makes his way into my bedroom when it comes a storm. 

Hubble has wayyyy too many. He loves socks. He will tear and chew into any socks he can find. He is very vocal, he grumbles when he wants your attention and love, and when he's jealous he barks. He lays on his back when he's relaxing, stretches completely out and scoots back with his hands or feet. When you come home, he has to sniff you head to toe, and lick you all over. When he yawns, he makes a cute little grumble at the end. Oh, and when you are eating he likes to sit his head on top of furniture or somewhere near you and does a pout that he knows will get him some food. Lastly, he likes taking pillows especially, or blankets, bunching them up high, putting his mouth on it, and sucking for 20 minutes. He ends up destroying the pillow later but until then he sucks on it.






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vleffingwell

Tansy would chase her tail and get it and we would say ‘bring it here’ and she would drag her butt to us! We had a piano and Tansy would lay at my feet and listen all the time. Only one song would she howl to and she never failed to sing to that song! 
Casey was a leader dog we had for a year. I learned he liked to roll the ball back and forth with his nose to us. I would roll it between his paws and he would roll it back! He graduated top of his class and was placed with a very nice lady! So proud of that little bugger!
Abby is obsessed with the rubber Frisbees. She has one outside and she has to pick it up – folded in half before she can do anything else, like go potty. She knows it stays outside but will drop it and look totally depressed that she has to leave it outside!
Annie would lay on her side and if I put my hand on her hip, she would kick her legs like crazy! Never failed. She would be sleeping and would wake up kicking! She was so much fun!
Ginger would howl with me – I would say Ginger Howl and start howling and she would join in! What a racket we made! I was only 10!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Tanner has a few and i am sure he will get more considering he is still a baby. 

1. He will NOT go outside by himself to go pee if it is dark. He will go out the door and sit on the step and wait for me to get a coat on and go out with him. Durning the day no problem.. Lol 

2. He has to lay on my feet. Doesn't matter what i am doing if my feet are on the ground my fuzzy Heater is on them. 

3. He grunts and squeaks at me all the time. He is my talker.  

4. He has a toe fetish. He licks them whenever he can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HueyDog

Huey is new to the forum but he is a TV watcher... he has recently discovered Homeward Bound.


----------



## Katduf

Bear will jump out of the water and stand right next to someone to shake off


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gill03

Tags and labels!!

Shelby always finds the tags off her toys and blankets and sits and nibbles/chews them for ages. Also feet, she just has to sit/lie on them.

Shes only been with us for 6 days so im sure there will be many more quirks to come!


----------



## rangerspouse

Katduf said:


> Bear will jump out of the water and stand right next to someone to shake off
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is so funny and so true! However, its not that funny when you are dressed and ready to go somewhere when the dog shakes 1/2 a pool out on your clothes.


----------



## Odette3

Wilson doesn't like any tufts of extra hair on his stuffed toys (like beards etc.). He also will chew paper up into little pieces.


----------



## Deber

My two are as different as night to day.

Kye (female) is a people person and just cannot get control of herself when someone approaches her. She will start a low squeal and her tail and body goes into Wiggle, butt on the ground, but she will work herself into a frenzy. She is 2.5 yrs and still can't get control of this and why she hasn't gotten her CGC, but is so endearing to all she is around. She is my Star at class and makes me proud, but can't function at home without a toy in her mouth. She is such a smart and loving dog, but needs no one to be happy. She is happy and up all the time, ready to go. Love her energy and smartness, but she really can push her boundries if allowed. 

Coop has always been a serious dog and sticks to me like glue. He has this sigh (really a Blow of Air) when he wants to be petted and I am busy and can't. Will look at me with the most beautiful eyes then Huff and go lay down. Though not certified, Coop is my one to take to our nursing home every few weeks. He is a joy to the residents and such a gentleman, never too much for them, just a very gentle love. He will walk up to people and if allowed, will snuggle his huge head to their chest. They love this and many cry as they pet him and tell us their stories of long lost pets. He brings them a quiet joy. He won't win any titles, he is too serious by far, but he is my strength, my solid joy and he makes people love him with his quiet ways. I always wonder what is going on behind those beautiful eyes??


----------



## mddolson

Bella has a couple that are cute & a couple not so much. Bella is 18 months old.

Stuffed toys ( no more): if we give her a stuffed toy , she shakes it, throws it up into the air, then steps on it & tears at it till she gets an opening, then she rips the stuffing out of it. A so-called tuff toy lasts about 20 minutes. We're on hard rubber rings, balls & bones now. 
Laundry drying rack on our deck: has never been a problem until this month. Lately she taken to grabbing a hand towel or worse, my wife's under pants & taking off on a run in the back yard with it. Last one got shreaded before we could get it back.
I can be at my desk/computer working & I'll hear this angry sounding GRRRR behind me. First time, I was a little nervous till I turned around & found Bella sitting there with a rubber ring in her mouth, tail wagging. She just wants to play, & is getting my attention. 
People & dog crazy is her other quirk. See some one or another dog while on our evening walk,: immediate focus on them, tails waggs franticly, as we get closer, whining, & straining against the leash. She has to be constantly corrected, until we're about 50 ft passed the "distraction".
Bella like to watch horses & other dogs on TV.

Mike D


----------



## lgnutah

Maybe not exactly a quirk, but he loves for us to play with a towel. I wrap it around his head so his mouth and eyes are covered and he loves to (controlled) bite the thick towel and my hands ( yeah, I know we are never supposed to encourage biting human hands). He always controls that he doesnt bite hard, but he loves this game ( not sure if he can ses a little bit throgh the fabric of the towel, he does seem to be looking). He will go get the towel and bring it to me to play this game.


----------



## randyucc

*Drywall eater*

My 10 month old, Leo does the same thing as Daisy!! Just started this behavior a few weeks ago, ugh! Is it just a phase? did Daisy kick the habit? If so, how old was she? I'm home with Leo and our 8 year old Pug most of the day. I take him on two 1.5 mile walks/day. I hope I won't have to resort back to the crate which he hasn't been in for months. Any ideas?:no::no:


----------



## The life of Piper

Piper digs at outlets in the ground, and really everything she does is quirky! Lol


----------



## Wendy427

Maxi twirls like a ballerina, except on all 4 feet(!), when she's excited.


----------



## The life of Piper

Wendy427 said:


> Maxi twirls like a ballerina, except on all 4 feet(!), when she's excited.


Oh!! I would love to see that lol. So cute!


----------



## Carmel

Those eyeballs made my day!! My late Carmel used to "feed" his toys when he ate. He would eat a little, pick up his toy and shove it in the dish a few times, then put it down and eat some more, alternating between him and his toy. He also did this while drinking. My Raleigh (4 months today) is a grunter. I have never ONCE heard him bark yet, but he comes up and grunts out a whole conversation with me when he wants something, like to go outside! LOL


----------



## Pdljmpr

Addy spins in circles when your about to put her food down.


----------



## lloyddobler

My 8 month old golden has so many I'm sure I won't remember all of them here:

1. He won't jump up onto my bed or in the car (he will jump up about 10 feet in the air to catch a tennis ball though)!
2. He will go up and down stairs with ease, but won't use the pet stairs I bought him to get in the car or up to my bed
3. He lays down to greet small dogs and puppies and lets them climb all over him like a jungle gym
3. He walks great on a leash, but gets a wild burst of energy at least once on every walk and pulls on the leash and sometimes bites and nips at me (hoping this will go away with age and constant corrections)
4. I bring him to work with me and he is nice and quiet and well behaved all day until 4:30 or 4:45 pm when he starts barking at me... even if I've taken him out for a walk right before... apparently that his is quitting time!
5. He doesn't lay on his dog bed, but enjoys dragging it around the house
6. He doesn't it like it when I go in the kitchen and work at the counters (he barks) which I think is because I have my back to him
7. He squeals with excitement every time the cat walks by him
8. He loves to play fetch one on one... however, get him in the park with a bunch of other dogs and he acts like he doesn't know how to play fetch and has a bad case of A.D.D.
9. He runs slow..... real slow.... I've had him checked for physical issues and thankfully there were none... he just doesn't have a competitive bone in his body
10. He is obsessed with putting the poop bag holder that is attached to his leash in his mouth
11. He licks my ear in the morning when it is time to get up usually after licking the cat's butt (quite a nice picture, I know)
12. He won't swim... yet (we're actively working on this one).. sometimes I wonder if he is a golden!


----------



## MommyMe

What a great thread! I've thought about asking this question so many times. I'm glad someone dug up this thread so I could see what everyone else has already shared. 

Each of ours seemed to have (had) their own quirks...

Our first used to eat with her butt up on a kitchen stool, paws on the floor as a puppy. She used to push the stool around if she had to (which she also used to counter surf, the stinker). She was afraid of all kinds of things (garbage truck, hot air balloons, helium balloons, camera flashes...)

Our second golden always had a drop of water on the bridge of her nose. In winter, she would have snow on her nose. In the 13+ years we had her, I don't think her nose was ever dry.

Our third golden was a senior rescue that we had for a year. Every morning, she would greet me at our bedroom door with a shredded pull-up. It took me a while to learn to close my kids' bathroom door when I went to bed so she couldn't get into the trash. She's been gone for a few years but I still close that door every night and think of (and miss) her as I do.

Our fourth golden is part goat who seems to have a plastic and wax deficiency in her diet. Many a child's toy has fallen victim to her, and since she knows how to open our pantry, our crayons are not safe (we won't talk about how colorful the backyard can get). Our vet has gotten many phone calls over the years. She's also obsessed with ice cubes and comes running whenever the freezer is opened. She also spins around at dinner time.

We haven't figured out our fifth's quirk yet, but he's still a puppy, we have time.

All 5 are completely nuts for popcorn and seem to be able to read minds as we think of popping some as they all have managed to beat us to the pantry when we do. Then they will then sit in the kitchen, watching the bag spin around in the microwave...


----------



## gldnboys

Carmel said:


> My late Carmel used to "feed" his toys when he ate. He would eat a little, pick up his toy and shove it in the dish a few times, then put it down and eat some more, alternating between him and his toy.


This is absolutely adorable! I wish I could have seen it.


----------



## Jessie&Mom

Jessie has a few.
1) The only time she will bark is if she's really in the mood to play and we haven't noticed. She'll woof at us to get us to play with her
2) She still has a hard time with separation anxiety and will chew paper if she's alone and not in her crate
3) She HAS to be everywhere I am. She will even follow me into the bathroom. She'll only follow my husband the same way she follows me if he's the only one home
4) She mauls me with kisses when I come home from wherever I have been that day, regardless of how long I've been away
5) She HAS to give kisses to my Step-Daughter when SD goes to bed. There is no escaping Jessie's kisses
6) There are two Golden Retrievers in our area that she is close with. One lives across the street from us (female), and the other lives one street over (male). When she sees the female GR, she pounces on her and engages play mode right away. When she sees the male, she will lie down where she is and wait for him to come up to her before she will play with him
7) She will go swimming, any time of the day. I've had to stop her from trying to swim under the pool cover before we open the pool many times
8) When we get home, she HAS to greet us with a toy in her mouth. If she doesn't already have one in her mouth, she will go find one before she says hi to us. She also has to say hi to everyone coming in. If a group of people walk into the house, she will run around making sure she said hi to everyone.


----------



## mddolson

Bella has a few,
1) anything out of place in the back yards, neighbor's or ours, gets a machine gun alarming bark. Can be a strange car in drive way, squirrel too close to the fence, or piece of plastic blown by wind on recycling day.
2) face rub after evening meal, has to rub her face on floor mat by the patio door, or even the hardwood floor on adjacent living room, right after eating & drinking at night.
3) refuses to go out in the morning, until after she gets a morning treat in kitchen from from my wife.
4) stuffed toys: not in our house, non survive. She tears & rips the stuffing out of them.

Mike D


----------



## G-bear

On my goodness there are so many! They are the things I love about all of my dogs. Like people they all have wonderfully different personalities. Bailey for example frantically spins in circles before he is told to stay and his food is set down for him to eat. I become dizzy just watching him! Who knew a bowl of puppy food is so tasty? He also MUST check all of the other dog's bowls to make sure they didn't forget to finish their food (as if THAT is going to happen!). He has his favorite stuffy "Miss Piggy" who must be nearby at all times when he is indoors. We once forgot Miss P when we took him up to our lake place. He cried most of the weekend for her. In the car he must have my old sweatshirt to lie on. None of the other dog's is permitted to be on it. Barking occurs should Gracie, my flat coated retriever cross, or Jack, my coonhound, dare to lie on Bailey's personal property. I live with and love his quirks. And I hope he feels the same about us


----------



## NC Dogs

Faron: when playing fetch, if there is any water around, like a cooler, pool, or puddle, he will dunk his ball or whatever he is fetching before bringing it back. He'll dunk it and swish it around and then bring it back sopping wet. Every time.


----------



## tennessee_rose

He loves a head prop of some sort. Like laying on the front porch with his head propped up on the lower rail between two spindles. Too cute!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

And then there is the after dinner in your face burp. Bob's way of saying that was very tasty, thank you very much.


----------



## Ozzy666

Murphy like to ride in the back of our jeep and grab leaves from small tree branches as we drove down the trail. Great dog, missing her more each day.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Sipsy seems to think I forget things. If I leave the den she brings me the remote or tablet or whatever I was doing before I got up. If I go into the office she brings me throw pillows off the sofa, like I'm not comfortable? 
When I do laundry she will get into the washer and retriever all the little stuff and put it into the dryer. Once they are dry she reaches into the dryer to hand me all the socks and wash cloths for me to fold. At 10 wks. she had to completely crawl into the washer/dryer to reach stuff, now it's just the front half. 
She brings me the food bowls after the two girls eat. I always wash their bowls so if I happen to leave them for just a minute she brings them to me. 
I keep the leashes draped over a hook by the door. When she wants a walk she will bring me a leash and reminds me where the door is. Then she carries her leash while we walk. She is so silly.
I tried to use this self retrieve since she enjoys it so much, now she finds my keys... my glasses... slippers & shoes. They are a little wet but never damaged.
She likes to watch tennis and dog TV (directv channel) 

She is only 9 months old and can't wait to see what she will do next!


----------



## hazlenuts

Carmen likes to always find the best looking mountain of pillows on the couch to scale and sit down ontop of


----------



## Wolfeye

What a wonderful question!

Which golden? I've had 2, counting two 1/2 goldens and 1 purebred. I'll give one or two for each:

Lupo, 1/2 Golden, 1/2 Lab

I swear this dog had a sense of humor. He loved to "help" my wife drink. He'd nudge her glass, on the bottom, when she wasn't expecting it, pushing the glass up higher and depositing liquid all over her front. Never did this with me.

When Lupo laid down, almost invariably one paw would rest behind his head, near his ear. 

Fenris, full Golden

Loved to lay on his back and work his toys with his paws. I swear he thought he had hands.

Insatiable swimmer and retriever of sticks.

Bagheera, 1/2 Golden, 1/2 Lab

Whenever he settles down to chew, a rawhide, a bull pene, a bone, he prefers to lay it and his front paws on something. Anything, even a nearby foot or leg of the closest human.

Loves to pick up and cart shoes around the house. Never chews them up, just moves them. Makes getting dressed for work interesting to say the least.


----------



## Allie

My Bailey growers at the TV - at animals - bad guys.


----------



## Audog

Our Nigel has to have a stuffed toy animal ( duck, camel, sheep, etc) in his mouth when going outside to go potty ONLY when he wakes up in the morning. He will leave it at the back door when told to, but will pick it up immediately upon returning from morning potty. It's the only time he does it.


----------



## harrym

Amber outgrew her first crate, so I put it in the basement when I got a bigger one. Sometimes she would disappear for awhile, so I went looking for her. She was in the basement, lying part way in the old crate, taking a nap. I don't know if she opened the door or if it just wasn't latched. But she was too big to get her entire body inside.


Amber also barks at the golden in the fireplace. She can't understand why that doggie won't come out and play with her. [It's her reflection in the glass doors.]


----------



## Sandy22

harrym said:


> Amber outgrew her first crate, so I put it in the basement when I got a bigger one. Sometimes she would disappear for awhile, so I went looking for her. She was in the basement, lying part way in the old crate, taking a nap. I don't know if she opened the door or if it just wasn't latched. But she was too big to get her entire body inside]


This made me laugh, as we used to find Finley sleeping in his baby crate, as well.


----------



## LdyTlfrd

This is the most recent, Luna has audible farts. When she lets one go, she will turn, look at her butt and look at us as if she was as surprised by what just happened too. This cracks up the family to no end and now its a "bit" she does every time she farts. 

Entertainment on 4 legs lol!


----------



## Tiberi_goldens

Yes, Grace-Lynn has absolutely no sense of boundaries, she'll sit on her parents heads, smack herself into walls to get the tennis ball, absolutely brutal. She also likes throwing her giant dog bones down the stairs and she'll watch it roll all the way down and when it stops will run all the way down to pick it up only to do it again


----------



## JenniferGolden

My Sherman, 8yr old, insists I hold his paw while driving. He paws and paws at me til I do.


----------



## nancie

Maximus is obsessed with tissues. If he sees that you have just used one, he will stare in that general direction with surprising intensity and patience. Even when you yourself have forgotten, and you see his head approach you and you give him a pet thinking, 'aww!', then you see his nose dive into the area where your hand was holding it and trying to sniff it out. It's the most hilarious thing. When we decided to let him have it, he will sit and chew it soggily right on your lap or general body part that's closest to him. It gets so squelchy and gross, and afterwards we find bits of soggy tissue everywhere. LOL

Another thing is, he adores plush toys that have long, very soft fibres. Not just soft toys, but the really really really plushy floppy toys. The first one he ever got, which was given by the breeder when we picked him up, he still has to this day and has always used it for nursing. Sometimes if it is not directly available to him, he will use any other super plush toy to nurse on. It is the strangest thing hahah. 

He plays with the tennis ball by himself. He does like to play fetch, but sometimes we just see him pick up the ball, throw it on the floor and watch it bounce with fascination, then go to it again, pick it up, and throw it on the floor and watch it bounce. He will entertain himself for ages like this. 

One time when playing with a giant stick (he loves the giant ones), I was waving it about dragging it on the floor, then I took it to a nearby tree and tapped it high up on the tree to try and get him to jump for it. Maximus randomly loved that so much, that sometimes when he wants to play (even by himself), he will drag the biggest stick he can find to any tree and try to prop it up against the bark. Me and my boyfriend think that maybe he thought it was a 'job' to do, and he loves to please and do jobs for us. Especially because when he plays like this he has so much concentration and seems very proud of himself LOL.


----------



## savannabanna

My name is Charlie. I swallow any thing i chew up. I especially love doing this to blankets and rope toys. And if i puke it up ill eat it again before mom can pick it up. I also eat the hair she shaves off my feet. Im only allowed kong and nylabone unless im immeditely training or playing tug with my owner.


----------



## alicelovesgoldens

My Tessa had a thing about gloves. I worked at a community garden and there was always a big bucket of workgloves that she thought was especially for her. She would steal a workglove from anyone at anytime...including the woman that cleans our house. Never chewed...just steal and carry!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

Duke, our 8 year old, rolls his tennis balls under the couch. He almost always has a tennis ball. He then pretends he can't get them himself. He has done this since he was a puppy. He will take a ball and stick his head way under the couch, leave the ball there and then whine or bark until you get up to get the ball and hand it back to him. He really prefers you toss it in the air and he catches it. Then back under the couch it goes.... Most of the time he can actually get to it himself.

Since we've gotten Moe, our 1 year old, Duke will bark to distract Moe from his toy and then snatch Moe's toy and hide it under the couch. It's quite the game at our house.


----------



## Ginams

I. Love. This. Thread.

Storm is full of quirks. One of my favorites of hers is that she rarely uses her legs to get off the couch. Picture a golden laying on the couch, kicking the back cushion with enthusiasm, and launching herself off the couch, landing on her back or side. She also loves to slide, head first, off the couch. The first time she did this I had a heart attack. Now, at almost 5 years old, she loves the laughs she gets.

My favorite quirk of Rey's is that she is a nosy girl. She needs to be aware of every snack being eaten, every bathroom trip, every move the cats make, if a leaf falls outside.


----------



## Morticia89

Rufus makes the cutest little noises, he’s not a cuddly sort of puppy, in fact he’s demon land shark most of the time (he’s 15 weeks), but he shows his affection by making these suckling and trilling noises when he’s happy to see us. He also does the loudest farts


----------

